# [OT] Radiazioni, credenze e realta'

## silian87

Ok, il titolo e' un po' lolloso   :Laughing:  , ma spiega il mio problema. Potrebbe farmi comodo fare una rete senza fili a casa mia, in quanto sono 3 piani e non mi va molto di stendere cavi... Ora la mia domanda e', fa male il wireless?   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   Ovvero, tutte ste onde radio che passano non possono fare male all'organismo? Magari mi direte che anche il cordless fa cosi', e lo stesso il cellulare. Io vi rispondero' che il cellulare non lo uso, e che il cordless lo uso poco, mentre una connessione sarebbe sempre attiva.

E' una domanda un po' insolita, e forse anche un po' ot, ma mi piacerebbe sapere i vostri pareri in merito, thk   :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

Da quello che + o - ho sentito, un access point dovrebbe far male meno di un cellulare lasciato li senza telefonare... ma sn tutte teorie nn ancora certe.. sapremo se cellulari e onde varie fanno veramente male tra qualche decina d'anni, quando ne pagheremo le conseguenze   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si il cellulare non lo userai anche ma le onde emesse dalle antenne non e' che non arrivano a casa tua perche' non lo possiedi. Dove arriva il segnale arrivano le onde

----------

## Taglia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si il cellulare non lo userai anche ma le onde emesse dalle antenne non e' che non arrivano a casa tua perche' non lo possiedi. Dove arriva il segnale arrivano le onde

 

Ok ma se ti metti un'antenna trasmittente a meno di un centimetro dal cervello è un altro discorso   :Very Happy: 

Pensa quando telefoni e hai 1-2 tacche   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Ok ma se ti metti un'antenna trasmittente a meno di un centimetro dal cervello è un altro discorso   

 

verissimo ma neanche il wireless me lo tengo a 2-3 cm dal cervello....

----------

## lavish

Da titolo pensavo di trovare la storia dell'uomo radioattivo....   :Embarassed:   ( <== faccia da uomo radioattivo, non da ooops )

----------

## croot

scusate, ma io sono un po' stufo di tutti questi OT.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> scusate, ma io sono un po' stufo di tutti questi OT.

 

Capisco la tua perplessita', ma non mi va di crepare di tumore fra dieci anni perche' non ho potuto fare una scelta consultandomi con voi!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *croot wrote:*   

> scusate, ma io sono un po' stufo di tutti questi OT.

 

Portate pazienza fra un po' (si spera anche se mi pare che phpbb2.2 ci stia mettendo tempo) arriveranno i subforums

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Portate pazienza fra un po' (si spera anche se mi pare che phpbb2.2 ci stia mettendo tempo) arriveranno i subforums

 

Questa e' una bellissima notizia   :Very Happy:  cosi' si dovrebbe stare piu' sereni.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gitanovic

Alla fine, tuo malgrado, vivi in un mondo pieno di radiazioni... da quelle naturali (sole) alle onde radio della tv, della radio, delle lastre che ti fai ogni tanto, del monitor  :Shocked:   eccetera

Quindi se non hai voglia di cablare, metti il wireless.

----------

## X-Drum

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Portate pazienza fra un po' (si spera anche se mi pare che phpbb2.2 ci stia mettendo tempo) arriveranno i subforums 
> 
> Questa e' una bellissima notizia   cosi' si dovrebbe stare piu' sereni.  

 

certo, ma fino ad allora il contributo di tutti non guasterebbe  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Capisco la tua perplessita', ma non mi va di crepare di tumore fra dieci anni perche' non ho potuto fare una scelta consultandomi con voi!   

 

Vabbe mi pare un po' estremista questa frase  :Very Happy:  . Non penso che il wireless sia il problema piu' grosso ma non andiamo da OT a OT  :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Non penso che il wireless sia il problema piu' grosso ma non andiamo da OT a OT

 

No, e' vero, era un incazzatura   :Laughing: 

Solo che sai problema_piccolo1+problema_piccolo2+....+problema_piccoloN = problema grande (non so se mi sono spiegato   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Gitanovic

Si ti sei spiegato... ma le onde non si sommano... o meglio esiste sia l'interferenza costruttiva (ovvero le onde si sommano) che quella distruttiva (ovvero due onde si "distruggono" a vicenda)

Se invece ti riferisci ai tempi di esposizione alle onde... forse potresti avere ragione, ma penso che in tutta la giornata siamo esposti a campi elettromagnetici almeno per il 90% del tempo... quindi... fa tu le tue conclusioni

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Capisco la tua perplessita', ma non mi va di crepare di tumore fra dieci anni perche' non ho potuto fare una scelta consultandomi con voi!   

 

Guardala dal nostro punto di vista: non vogliamo responsabilitá (un pó come la GPL)  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque in generale io preferisco i cavi... se avessi il WiFi probabilmente lo terrei acceso solo quando mi serve.

croot, non hai tutti i torti in effetti.... certo, come ha detto fedeliallalinea "un giorno arriveranno i subforums", certo, fino a quel momento sarebbe opportuno che gli OT non crescessero esponenzialmente visto che ogni volta che apro il forum ci sono circa 20 nuovi post degli argomenti più svariati e si fatica a seguire un discorso....

Come moderatori abbiamo sempre pensato che anche gli OT fan bene alla comunitá, peró come dice mia madre "il troppo stroppia" e forse alle volte bisognerebbe trovare il giusto numero.

Anche perché, e questo tende a darmi sui nervi, i thread OT proliferano e il numero di post cresce rapidamente di numero, mentre altri post con problematiche in fondo abbastanza semplici hanno zero risposte. E questo, in un forum il cui scopo primario non é quello di fare quattro chiacchere tra amici ma quello di supportare ed aiutare chi si avvicina a Gentoo GNU/Linux non é certo bello

----------

## =DvD=

Boh! io la notte lo spengo...

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Anche perché, e questo tende a darmi sui nervi, i thread OT proliferano e il numero di post cresce rapidamente di numero, mentre altri post con problematiche in fondo abbastanza semplici hanno zero risposte. E questo, in un forum il cui scopo primario non é quello di fare quattro chiacchere tra amici ma quello di supportare ed aiutare chi si avvicina a Gentoo GNU/Linux non é certo bello

 

Ho appena risposto ad uno che chiedeva una cosa ultranoobbia sulla portdir overlay spiegandogli per filo e per segno tutto come da manuale (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=265788), quindi non sono il tipico crea OT a manetta. Scusate se ho fatto un OT, ma mi sembrava meno OT di tanti OT, e poi se si parla di salute dovrebbe interessare chiunque. Almeno lo spero   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  ma mi sembrava meno OT di tanti OT, e poi se si parla di salute dovrebbe interessare chiunque. Almeno lo spero  

 

resta il fatto che cmq un off topic è un off topic

e cmq è stato appena detto che la crescita esponenziale in ogni caso

sottrae spazio......

non serve a nulla dire: "dato che lo fanno tutti lo faccio pure io..."

----------

## Gitanovic

Ok... allora accattati l'access point wireless... te lo vendo io se vuoi, lo tolgo perchè mi hanno detto che fa male   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> quindi non sono il tipico crea OT a manetta. Scusate se ho fatto un OT, ma mi sembrava meno OT di tanti OT, e poi se si parla di salute dovrebbe interessare chiunque

 

Il discorso interesserebbe anche, nulla da dire su questo, e so anche che non apri OT a manetta... solo ho colto al volo il commento di croot per manifestare la mia perplessitá, non solo a te (o contro di te) ma a tutti.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> non serve a nulla dire: "dato che lo fanno tutti lo faccio pure io..."

 

Non ho detto questo. Ho detto che questo off-topic mi sembrava particolarmente importante per tutti. Cavolo si parlava di che problemi puo' arrecare alla salute una nuova tecnologia che sta venendo molto utilizzata, ed anche in gentoo (  :Twisted Evil:  ). Mica sono venuto a parlarvi delle banane chickita!  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io concordo con tutto quello detto da randomaze

----------

## X-Drum

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Cavolo si parlava di che problemi puo' arrecare alla salute una nuova tecnologia che sta venendo molto utilizzata, ed anche in gentoo (  ). Mica sono venuto a parlarvi delle banane chickita! 

 

punti di vista... e cmq notizia flash anche i pc emettono radiazioni!!!!!

oddio butto subito il mio laptop dalla finestra!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

edit:ok no more reply come mi disse qualcuno  :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

Ok, ora che ho aperto questo topic OT (  :Twisted Evil:  ) e che mi avete fatto il terzo grado (  :Twisted Evil:  ), possiamo proseguirlo in modo che serva almeno? Thk   :Very Happy: 

----------

## croot

silian, sorry non volevo creare un flame, quindi parliamo delle radiazioni va'..

senti io penso che giustamente come dici tu la salute è una cosa importante.. e credo tra l'altro che anche i cavi emettano radiazioni. Onestamente ti sconsiglierei di prendere un wireless..... certo sicuramente è una periferica comoda e risolve un sacco di problemi... ma penso che a quelli che fanno gli access point della tua salute magari non gliene frega nulla.  

Io per esempio svariati mesi fa ho comprato una di quelle centraline per le cuffie wireless.. mi sembrava una cosa carina il fatto che potessi muovermi per casa con le cuffie e sentire la musica del pc... il problema è che dopo una 20ina di minuti avevo mal di testa ... quindi in soldoni ho smesso di usarle.

Questa è stata la mia esperienza.

Ciao.Last edited by croot on Mon Dec 13, 2004 11:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zUgLiO

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oddio butto subito il mio laptop dalla finestra!!! 

 

aspetta 20 minuti che vengo sotto casa tua   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@silian87: non era una critica contro di te ma era una nota per fare notare che ci sono troppi OT... comunque spero che phpbb2.2 arrivi presto cosi' il problema si risolve

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> @silian87: non era una critica contro di te ma era una nota per fare notare che ci sono troppi OT

 

Si, grazie, l'avevo capito poi, e' solo che sdrammatizzavo   :Very Happy:  .

Cmq so bene che ogni dispotitivo elettronico, come tale, emette onde elettromagnetiche, il problema e la quantita'... per ora sto optando per la rete tradizionale. Qualcuno che sostiene il wireless?   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Qualcuno che sostiene il wireless?  

 

Io lo sostengo ad avere i soldi lo metterei anche io

----------

## oRDeX

Anche io..se potessi attrezzarmi non ci penserei due volte ad avere la possiblità di navigare col portatile girando per casa

----------

## randomaze

In generale non esistono dati scientifici attendibili che possano dire che fa male e/o che é innoquo. Questo sopratutto perché gli effetti dannosi sarebbero in seguito a una "prolungata esposizione", e al momento non si puó sapere a cosa far corrispondere il termine "prolungata"

Esistono tuttavia numerosi casi "empirici" che fanno riflettere. Il mal di testa di croot puó essere un esempio (che peró puó anche dipendere dalla cattiva qualitá delle sue cuffie, intendiamoci)... 

Nel dubbio io lo prenderei ma lo terrei spento quando non serve  :Wink: 

----------

## TwoMinds

...ho avuto modo di buttare un'occhio sul lavoro di tesi fatto da una mia compagna collaborando con l'ARPA sulla mappatura di alcuni campi elettromagnetici generato da antenne sul territorio... ovviamente il tutto è stato corredato anche da un'approfondimento sui danni alla salute... danni alla salute non sono mai stati osservati... quelli li osservano solo i giornalisti... nel senso: un cellulare non fa male stare attaccato a un cavo (non coassiale) con 100 Ampere in corrente non stazionaria si e non lo raccomando a nessuno... ma anche l'osservazione del "non fa male" non è mai stata osservata... quindi se si vuole applicare il principio di precauzione ok ma non occorre esagerare... 

...i possibili danni provocati da un campo elettromagnetico si possono dividere in danni temporanei (e istantanei) e danni a lungo termine... nel primo caso si hanno che si possono dire "istantanei": uso il cellulare e me lo tengo vicino all'orecchio... che è vicino al cervello che è un gran concentrato d'acqua... come risultato si ha un aumento di qualche (uno due o tre) decimo di grado nella parte interessata... ma questo aumento rientra nelle normali fluttuazioni di temperatura del corpo umano... nei danni a lungo termine sono interessate deformazioni della forma delle proteine (inficiandone il funzionamento) o mutazioni genetiche... per deformare una proteina occorrono diversi gradi in più (o in meno)... per le mutazioni genetiche quelle è più probabile che te le faccia una dei milioni di particelle che ci attraversano ogni giorno per la radiazione cosmica (oddio ma centinaia di migliaia di anni che l'uomo sopravvive)... 

...ok visto che non si hanno prove (e le ricerche si fanno sulle osservazioni e sui dati) prendiamo le statistiche... che mai e poi mai sono riportate al pubblico con l'errore... infatti solitamente sono sempre compatibili...

...quindi usare un access point ok... non starci vicino... usa il buon senso... almeno per questo il comportamento umano istintivo ha ragione... il campo elettromagnetico va con una brusca approssimazione più o meno sempre come 1 sulla distanza... un dipolo come 1/r² (le antenne in genere sono dipoli oscillanti)... più che altro ci si dovrebbe preoccupare se la rete senza fili che uno costruisce è sicura da un punto di vista informatico... e preoccuparsi di altre cose che sono (sicuramente) molto più dannose alla salute... tanto cmq esistono campi ben peggiori li fuori...

----------

## rota

tra pocho metteranno le scritte simili a quelle alle sigarette.....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> il campo elettromagnetico va con una brusca approssimazione più o meno sempre come 1 sulla distanza... un dipolo come 1/r² (le antenne in genere sono dipoli oscillanti)

 

Mi pareva che i dipoli andassero come 1/r^3, mentre sono ragionevolmente sicuro che i campi elettromagnetici vadano come 1/r^2   :Rolling Eyes: 

Lungi da me l'idea di voler sottovalutare i possibili danni dovuti ad un'eccessiva esposizione a campi magnetici più o meno intensi, voglio sottolineare che sono tante le cose che fanno male...

per esempio tenere il portatile sulle ginocchia può provocare un aumento della temperatura dello scroto con conseguente possibile infertilità futura (non me lo sono inventato io...)

Inoltre le varie frequenze che riceviamo vengono assorbite diversamente dal corpo umano, per esempio i raggi x non fanno proprio bene perchè tendono a rompere i legami cellulari, mentre i raggi cosmici sono così energetici che la maggior parte ci passa attraverso senza che ce ne accorgiamo neppure (quelli che ci beccano fanno male però   :Wink:  ).

Le frequenze dei cellulari, dello wireless etc... dovrebbero essere state scelte in modo da essere relativamente innoque per il nostro organismo; dire però che in assoluto non abbiano effetti sarebbe una falsità enorme. Speriamo di non scoprire tra vent'anni a cosa facevano male   :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Qualcuno che sostiene il wireless?   
> 
> Io lo sostengo ad avere i soldi lo metterei anche io

 

a chi lo dici ho sviscerato l'impianto telefonico di casa (in affitto) per clablare assadasd, prezzi troppo alti (per le mie tasche :\)

edit:sulla falsa riga di cazzantonio (tanto ormai ot x ot):

utilizzo alterantivo del wireless modello survivor! 

due apn o due schede wireless in modalità ad-hoc ed in mezzo un pollo allo spiedo sapientemente posizionato!

risultato: un fantastico forno a microonde!!! (beccati questa wirphool)

Ahhhh fra 5 ore ho un esameeeeeeeeee

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> per esempio tenere il portatile sulle ginocchia può provocare un aumento della temperatura dello scroto con conseguente possibile infertilità futura (non me lo sono inventato io...)

 

Punto informatico?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Punto informatico?  

 

Bravo, mi pareva di averlo sentito da qualche parte ma mi sembrava su "le scienze"   :Smile: 

Ora che me lo hai ricordato effettivamente è una notizia passata su punto informatico   :Wink: 

----------

## TwoMinds

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *TwoMinds wrote:*   il campo elettromagnetico va con una brusca approssimazione più o meno sempre come 1 sulla distanza... un dipolo come 1/r² (le antenne in genere sono dipoli oscillanti) 
> 
> Mi pareva che i dipoli andassero come 1/r^3, mentre sono ragionevolmente sicuro che i campi elettromagnetici vadano come 1/r^2  
> 
> Lungi da me l'idea di voler sottovalutare i possibili danni dovuti ad un'eccessiva esposizione a campi magnetici più o meno intensi, voglio sottolineare che sono tante le cose che fanno male...
> ...

 

...ah ah ah... ma ho poco da ridere... pensavo potenziali e ho scritto campi... una bella differenza... per il portatile... anche farsi un bagno troppo caldo e prolungato ha lo stesso effetto...

----------

## federico

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *silian87 wrote:*   Qualcuno che sostiene il wireless?   
> 
> Io lo sostengo ad avere i soldi lo metterei anche io 
> 
> a chi lo dici ho sviscerato l'impianto telefonico di casa (in affitto) per clablare assadasd, prezzi troppo alti (per le mie tasche :\)

 

Io ho la rete fissa e la rete wireless perche' non ho cablato postazioni tipiche quali divano - letto - balcone (si c'e' un perche' anche per questo  :Wink:  ) , il wireless lo lascio acceso notte e giorno e ho anche potenziato un po' l'access point e l'antenna. Il risultato e' che la mia ragazza e mia mamma siano convinte che questa casa abbia lo stesso campo elettrico di un forno a micro onde  :Smile:  , io invece penso che posso tranquillamente ignorare un'onda radio in  piu' che attraversa casa mia (tanto piu' che volendo a ben vedere ci sono altre reti wireless ignote che incrociano casa mia percui...)

----------

## saxtro

tutte le onde procurano danni ai tessuti biologichi polarizzando le molecole e costringendole a interazioni non standard per la vita, il problema è capire fino a che punto queste onde procurino danni, permanenti o temporanei?

un esempio sono le onde UV (certo li il danno è valutabile in quanto sono onde  con lunghezza molto piu bassa di quelle elettromagnetiche) che alterano i legami tra le molecole del dna, non sempre i sistemi biologici di recupero riescono a riparare il danno ed ecco li l'insorgere di un melanoma qualora il danno sia in una sequenza critica, d'altro canto come si fa a vivere senza onde elettromagnetiche al giorni d'oggi?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

io ho il wireless in casa (anche se non su questo pc) e devo dire che, a parte qualche malfunzionamento, non ho mai letto di vere controindicazioni.... poi non costa nemmeno così tanto (ovviamente dipende da quanti pc ci devi mettere  :Wink: ) ho un router WL attaccato all'hag di FW con 3 computer che si connettono, quindi 3 schede... pagato in tutto attorno ai 180 euro (da cdcpoint, ok) che cmq non sono pochi, ma rispetto a qualche anno fa....

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Punto informatico?   
> 
> Bravo, mi pareva di averlo sentito da qualche parte ma mi sembrava su "le scienze"  
> 
> Ora che me lo hai ricordato effettivamente è una notizia passata su punto informatico  

 

Ne parlavano sia su "punto informatico" sia su "le scienze"   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

vorrei solo dire che questo pur essendo OT e' un OT alquanto interessante e meno OT di molti altri.. o di sondaggi assurdi!

per quanto riguarda il discorso penso che 5 minuti al cellulare siano peggio di 24h di access point...(per il discorso di 1/r^2 o ^3 che sia...)

Sinceramente provo stupore quando la gente si lamenta delle antenne lontane magari 500m e poi passa 2 ore al telefonino... mah

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Sinceramente provo stupore quando la gente si lamenta delle antenne lontane magari 500m e poi passa 2 ore al telefonino... ma

 

Esattamente. Penso anche io che faccia meno male 24h di access point che parlare con il telefonino anche solo 10 minuti. E poi comunque come gia' detto le onde dei cellulari ci sono che si voglia o no quindi non penso che se si mette una wireless la situazione cambi di molto

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mi sembra che ci sia un po' di confusione sulle onde elettromagnetiche

A costo di sembrare spocchioso vorrei provare a chiarire il concetto   :Wink:  (offendetemi pure se esagero con la spocchia)

 *saxtro wrote:*   

> tutte le onde procurano danni ai tessuti biologichi polarizzando le molecole e costringendole a interazioni non standard per la vita

 

Non tutte le onde... solo quelle con energia sufficiente a eccitare le molecole in questione (e anche qui dipende dal tipo di molecola e dal tipo di tessuto)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> un esempio sono le onde UV (certo li il danno è valutabile in quanto sono onde  con lunghezza molto piu bassa di quelle elettromagnetiche) che alterano i legami tra le molecole del dna

 

Le onde UV, come le infrarosse, le microonde, i raggi gamma e quelli X sono tutte onde elettromagnetiche, ovvero fotoni, proprio come la luce che vediamo

Quello che cambia è la frequenza di tali onde, e pertanto l'energia di cui sono portatori i fotoni che le compongono

A seconda dell'energia posseduta possono avere effetti molto diversi con la materia che incontrano: le microonde per esempio hanno una frequenza tale da reagire (praticamente) solo con le molecole di acqua (di cui sono composti per la gran parte quasi tutti i tessuti organici) in modo da metterle in oscillazione e riscaldarle. Per questo motivo scaldano solo i cibi (ricchi di acqua) e non il piatto su cui sono poggiati (che non se ne accorge nemmeno, se non fosse per il fatto che il cibo riscaldato scalda a sua volta il piatto  :Wink:  )

Le onde infrarosse invece sono composte dai fotoni che vengono emessi per lo più da processi termici, dal calore in generale, pertanto tutti noi, essendo corpi caldi, emettiamo onde infrarosse che sono per lo più innocue (poi se ti metti davanti ad un altoforno a 5000 gradi ne riparliamo  :Wink:  )

I raggi X sono sufficientemente energetici da passare attraverso la maggior parte dei tessuti molli e pertanto vengono usati per le radiografie; i pochi raggi X che interagiscono con il tali tessuti però, essendo molto energetici, non fanno certo bene e tendono a spezzare i legami molecolari

I raggi gamma infine sono tutti quei fotoni talmente energetici da non rientrare nelle categorie inferiori, pertanto se li prendi fanno davvero male; per fortuna vengono prodotti da fenomeni naturali abbastanza rari (sulla terra) come la radioattività

Le onde radio di cui si sta parlando sono le meno energetiche in assoluto (come categoria). La banda del visibile è estremamente più energetica

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  come si fa a vivere senza onde elettromagnetiche al giorni 
> 
> d'oggi?

 

Non mi risulta che anche in tempi passati si fosse provvisti di altri mezzi per vedere che la luce... forse adremmo tutti a tatto?

----------

## TwoMinds

@Cazzantonio: no vai così e anche di più... se qualcuno ha dei problemi lo mandi a prendere uno SPE sulla Luna...

----------

## silian87

Sono molto felice di quello che e' "emerso" (hihihi  :Mr. Green:  ). Ho imparato molte cose che non sapevo. Certo sono felice di sapere che e' un gran bene che io non uso praticamente mai il cellulare... avete qualche link da darmi per avere una panoramica particolare tra le differenze che ci sono tra diversi tipi di onde. Grassie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## grentis

Anche ho "cablato" casa con il wireless...però di notte lo spengo...+ che altro perchè non mi serve, non per eventuali radiazioni...

anche perchè penso che non siano quelle "prodotte da me" a fare la differenza...

Ovviamente è il mio parere

ciao

----------

## Dhaki

Ormai volenti o nolenti siamo piano piano sommersi da wireless. Per esempio al mio liceo ci sono almeno due access point, se non di piu. Oppure basti pensare ai condomini... A dirla tutta ad avere soldi io me lo prenderei   :Very Happy: 

----------

## stuart

io ho il wireless

router e pcmcia sul portaitle

quando non è acceso il portatile che riceve- trasmette le onde radio dovrebbero essere minime

al limite se uno vuole quando non lo usa svita pure l'antenna così la portata è limitatissima

----------

## maiosyet

Io dico solo che passo in media 5 - 6  ore della mia vita in una scuola che sta, a esagerare, a 200 metri in linea d'aria con l'antenna trasmittente della RAI a Milano   :Shocked: 

Un'antennia grande circa come un palazzo di 10 piani  :Cool: 

Quindi, se non hanno ancora fatto chiudere i battenti alla scuola, credo - spero che le onde non siano dannose...   :Rolling Eyes: 

*maiosyet si tocca

----------

## TwoMinds

...guardate che cmq anche i cavi producono onde elettromagnetiche... saranno anche poche ma le producono...

----------

## zUgLiO

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> spero che le onde non siano dannose...  
> 
> 

 

tranquillo, a Radio Vaticana stanno pregando per te..

----------

## X-Drum

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *maiosyet wrote:*   spero che le onde non siano dannose...  
> 
>  
> 
> tranquillo, a Radio Vaticana stanno pregando per te..

 

asd la mega antenna di radio vaticana

----------

## Ghostraider

Bè la cosa è interessante direi specialmente perchè se si pensa al futuro in quanto a tecnologia volenti o nolenti il Wi-Fi certificato bè ragazzi sarà il nostro futuro...specialmente considerando che ultimamente ogni cosa "senza fili" lentamente, ma non più di tanto, ci sta conquistando...basti pensare al telefono cordless   :Very Happy:  la stessa cosa varrà per i notebook...

Sul fatto delle onde elettromagnetiche comunque il discorso penso vada affrontato da punti di vista differenti sarà dura mettere daccordo il salutista e il tecnologo...  :Laughing:  ognuno comunque è liberissimo di avere le proprie idee e convinzioni   :Smile: 

Ne volete una carina sul wireless ?

Provate a mettere un Access Point Wi-Fi abbastanza vicino ad un muro in cartongesso...la particolare mescola che forma il cartongesso è composta per il 60% circa da acqua, ora tutti avete presente il microonde che guarda caso opera a frequenze del tutto simili al nostro aggeggio wireless ( 2,4 Ghz ). Bene utilizzando una normale antenna per dispositivi di classe 802.11g le onde elettromagnetiche che attraversano il muro in cartongesso vengono assorbite e la potenza del segnale dissipata attraverso la sottile rete metallica che viene utilizzata come intelaiatura del pannello in cartongesso   :Arrow:  noterete un piccolo surriscaldamento locale nella zona in vicinanza del nostro Access Point...

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Comunque anche noi stiamo pensando ad una LAN in wireless e probabilmente il povero routerino dovrà stare acceso parecchio perchè integra anche il modem e lo switch per la eth quindi speriamo bene...

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

>  ognuno comunque è liberissimo di avere le proprie idee e convinzioni  
> 
> 

 

Si certo peccato che comunque i danni li subisco (se fanno male)

----------

## Ghostraider

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si certo peccato che comunque i danni li subisco (se fanno male)

 

Eh si è vero e ciò non è per niente buono, però prova a chiedere a qualcuno che usa il celulare come noi ( penso ) il pc di rinunciare al telefonino perchè fa male e sicuramente peggio del wireless...

Il fatto purtroppo è che in realtà si può solo pensare effettivamente al probabile danno perchè lo sapremo solamente tra una decina d'anni...

----------

## saxtro

@Cazzantonio

d'accordo su tutto ,però voglio essere un pò spocchioso  :Smile: 

```

La lunghezza d'onda λ si misura in metri, la frequenza ν in Hertz (1 Hz= 1 s-1) e le due quantità  sono legate dalla relazione λ = c/v dove c è la velocità della luce nel mezzo, l' energia associata E = hν ,h = costante di Planck

```

quindi parlare del contenuto di energia in relazione alla lunghezza o in relazione alla frequenza è la stessa cosa

----------

## shev

Ma dai, non scherziamo. Va bene preoccuparsi per la propria salute, sono io il primo a farlo, ma se ci tiriamo pippe mentali su queste cose non si finisce più. Il segnale delle reti wireless ha normalmente una potenza bassa, molto bassa, sebbene a frequenze elevate. E' potenzialmente meno nocivo di altre cose che ci circondano 24/7, eppure a queste pensiamo molto raramente. Se ti preoccupi degli effetti di una wlan sul tuo organismo, sta tranquillo: morirai di ben altre cose prima di cominciare ad accorgerti di effetti nocivi della wlan... quindi va tranquillo e goditi la libertà d'un mondo senza fili, perlomeno morirai comodamente seduto sul divano  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> sta tranquillo: morirai di ben altre cose prima di cominciare ad accorgerti di effetti nocivi della wlan... 

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo con Shev su questo punto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> morirai di ben altre cose prima di cominciare ad accorgerti di effetti nocivi della wlan...

 

Non c'e' lo smiles delle corna?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Cmq il fatto era che meno cose ci sono che possono dare problemi e meglio e'. Io non fumo, non mi drogo, bevo poco, non uso il cell e non ho reti wireless (hihi   :Mr. Green:  ). Quindi credo che questa combinazione di cose dovrebbe favorire alla mia sopravvivenza, o almeno lo spero. 

Comunque buono a sapersi che non fa poi cosi' male...

----------

## federico

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Cmq il fatto era che meno cose ci sono che possono dare problemi e meglio e'. Io non fumo, non mi drogo, bevo poco, non uso il cell e non ho reti wireless (hihi   )

 

Allora io moriro' giovanissimo  :Smile:  In aggiunta dormo coi pc accesi in casa e ho lo spioncino rosso della tv acceso la notte (nocivo ai livelli). Quando andro' a letto ubiraco, chiamando la mia ragazza al cellulare per darle la buonanotte e compilando qualcosa col portatile sulle gnocchia in wireless, pensero' a te e mi tocchero' per scaramanzia  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Allora io moriro' giovanissimo Smile In aggiunta dormo coi pc accesi in casa e ho lo spioncino rosso della tv acceso la notte (nocivo ai livelli). Quando andro' a letto ubiraco, chiamando la mia ragazza al cellulare per darle la buonanotte e compilando qualcosa col portatile sulle gnocchia in wireless, pensero' a te e mi tocchero' per scaramanzia Smile 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Cmq fino a poco tempo fa avevo il server acceso 24h su 24 in camera, e dormivo con i tappi nelle orecchie per non impazzire. Io sono pieno di lucine accese (lol). Anche il modem....

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *saxtro wrote:*   

>  parlare del contenuto di energia in relazione alla lunghezza o in relazione alla frequenza è la stessa cosa

 

si, perchè avevo fatto capire il contrario?

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *shev wrote:*   sta tranquillo: morirai di ben altre cose prima di cominciare ad accorgerti di effetti nocivi della wlan...  
> 
> Sono pienamente d'accordo con Shev su questo punto 

 

Concordo  :Smile: 

----------

